# Ford 8N Amp meter reading



## Neal Fitze (Jun 5, 2020)

My 1949 Ford 8N front mount distributor starts great. But then amp meter reads over 30 amps. Replaced all tune parts and coi;, regulator and resister block. What' s with the 30 amps?
Have to add water to the battery. Thanks, Neal


----------



## Tracer64 (May 12, 2020)

Is that a positive 6 volt ground? I would stay with all my grounds and trace all the wires making sure one isn't rubbed through

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

Neal Fitze said:


> My 1949 Ford 8N front mount distributor starts great. But then amp meter reads over 30 amps. Replaced all tune parts and coi;, regulator and resister block. What' s with the 30 amps?
> Have to add water to the battery. Thanks, Neal


When asking electrical questions about your old Ford you should always let us know if the tractor is still the original 6 volt ststem or if it has been switched to a 12 volt system.
How long does the meter stay at 30 amps? If just for a few minutes that is pretty normal as the system replenishes the battery from starting the engine.
If it stays at 30 amps it is likely your voltage regulator is malfunctioning and letting it over charge.


----------



## Lynnard71 (Jul 13, 2020)

I am working on my Mothers 1949 8n and ive worked on it before and got it running but 3 yrs later im working on it again someone messed up the wires i got all the wires put back right and now it will start but only runs a few mins and will not throttle up. My question is i have checked the voltage going to the coil (sorry its a 12 volt system) and its reading 11.5 volts after going thru 2 voltage reducers is this the right voltage to coil?


----------

